# NEW YORK-NEW JERSEY | PATH



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

*Newark Penn Station*


















In the 60s:









*Journal Square*


















*Grove St*




























*Exchange Place*
Enterance:




































In the 60s:









*Pavonia/Newport*
Enterance:




































*Hoboken*


















In the 70s:









In the 50s:









*World Trade Center*














































Original WTC Station:



























*Christopher St*










*14th St*


















*23rd St*



























*33rd St*


















In the 60s:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

handy if you live in jersey! the tunnels are frightening though...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice. Are there many stations in NY?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

asohn said:


>


Some stations look really cute!


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

good to see some path pictures. It seems they could use some new trains


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Nice. Are there many stations in NY?


The Stations in NYC are:
World Trade Center
Christopher St
9th St
14th St
23rd St
33rd St

In New Jersey:
Penn Station - Newark
Harrison - Harrison
Journal Square - Jersey City
Grove St - Jersey City
Exchange Place - Jersey City
Pavonia/Newport - Jersey City
Hoboken - Hoboken


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> good to see some path pictures. It seems they could use some new trains


New cars are currently being developed, and should arrive in 2008. They're modeled after the new NYC subway cars, the R142/R143, and being built by the same company, Kawasaki.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

That whole NYC and NJ area is really spectacular in terms of PT. The systems are so huge and far reaching.

Those new cars a pretty snazzy too.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

It's not a subway but a suburban train


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^ It's most definitely a subway, just because it goes outside the city limits doesn't disqualify it from the subway definition. If it did, many subways around the world, including London, Paris and Boston wouldn't be subways.

One thing the MTA could learn from the Port Authority is how to clean the stations, they look spotless compared to most NYCT subway stations.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Brice said:


> It's not a subway but a suburban train


It's as subway as you can get! There's nothing subruban about it.


----------



## yuletidefun2005 (Dec 1, 2005)

jesus, look at the garbage on the tracks!!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ Where?


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see them getting new trains, about time too!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

mad_nick said:


> ^ It's most definitely a subway, just because it goes outside the city limits doesn't disqualify it from the subway definition. If it did, many subways around the world, including London, Paris and Boston wouldn't be subways.


London and Boston, probably, but certainly not Paris. Paris' metro operates strictly inside the historical borders of the city. And the rare extensions outside the historical borders are made in areas which are denser than Central London or Brooklyn.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

It's more of a link between Newark downtown, Manhattan downtown, Manhattan midtown, and the suburban railway terminal at Hoboken. So I'd even venture to say that it's an intercity network.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^ Intercity? That's systems like Amtrak, PATH is completely different.
PATH may connect several cities, but so do several other subway systems, these cities are urban areas that just happens to be outside of the NY city limits.



Metropolitan said:


> Paris' metro operates strictly inside the historical borders of the city. And the rare extensions outside the historical borders are made in areas which are denser than Central London or Brooklyn.


If it was strictly within city limits it wouldn't leave the city at all.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

mad_nick said:


> If it was strictly within city limits it wouldn't leave the city at all.


Do you know that the "suburbs" where goes Paris metro has a density over 20,000 km² ?
Just for you to know, Manhattan's density is of 25,000 km²....

If I get mad at your post, it's simply because I'm outraged that Paris has a metro only serving the center of the city. Just to make you understand, it's a bit as if New York's subway was limited to Manhattan.

Paris is a very badly managed city. The city in itself is ridiculously small (very comparable with Manhattan in many aspects). The _"suburbs"_ neighbouring Paris are denser than is Brooklyn in New York. Do you consider Brooklyn as being "suburbs" ? Well in Paris you would.

Here's the density of Paris and its suburbs. I've added in bold the density of few parts of New York City :


*Manhattan (NYC) : 25,835/km²*
Paris (75) : 24,743/km²
Le Pré st-Gervais (93) : 23,735/km²
Levallois-Perret (92) : 22,887/km²
Vincennes (94) : 22,825/km²
Saint-Mandé (94) : 22,131/km²
Montrouge (92) : 17,632/km²
Boulogne-Billancourt (92) : 17,267/km²
Courbevoie (92) : 16,794/km²
Vanves (92) : 16,396/km²
Clichy (92) : 16,239/km²
Neuilly-sur-Seine (92) : 16,219/km²
Les Lilas (93) : 16,052/km²
Asnières-sur-Seine (92) : 15,604/km²
Le Kremlin-Bicêtre (94) : 15,506/km²
Issy-les-Moulineaux (92) : 14,588/km²
Charenton-le-Pont (94) : 14,447/km²
Malakoff (94) : 14,273/km²
Gentilly (94) : 14,264/km²
*Brooklyn (NYC) : 13,619/km²*
La Garenne-Colombes (92) : 13,445/km²
Bagnolet (93) : 12,749/km²
Puteaux (92) : 12,744/km²
Bois-Colombes (92) : 12,312/km²
*The Bronx (NYC) : 12,229/km²*
Aubervilliers (93) : 10,923/km²
Suresnes (92) : 10,504/km²
Bourg-la-Reine (92) : 10,253/km²
Montreuil (93) : 10,165/km²
Nogent-sur-Marne (94) : 10,104/km²
Epinay-sur-Seine (94) : 10,089/km²

*Queens (NYC) : 7,904/km²*
*Staten Island (NYC) : 2,895/km²*

Would you say that the Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens, are suburbs of NYC ? If you would apply to NYC the same treatment as the one you apply to Paris, you would.


_*NB :* Paris métro doesn't reach half of the municipalities mentionned in here._


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^ This has nothing to do with the Paris metro, my only point was that a subway doesn't stop being a subway just because it leaves the administrative city limits, as Brice implied.

I don't doubt that the areas the metro goes to outside of the city are very dense, but that doesn't change the fact that they're outside the city limits. Guttenburg, NJ is the densest municipality in the New York metro area (21,626 people/km²), but that doesn't change the fact that it's outside the city limits.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

mad_nick said:


> ^ This has nothing to do with the Paris metro, my only point was that a subway doesn't stop being a subway just because it leaves the administrative city limits, as Brice implied.
> 
> I don't doubt that the areas the metro goes to outside of the city are very dense, but that doesn't change the fact that they're outside the city limits. Guttenburg, NJ is the densest municipality in the New York metro area (21,626 people/km²), but that doesn't change the fact that it's outside the city limits.


That's obvious. However, I don't really care of PATH. My point was that Paris métro is the most awful example of a subway "getting into the suburbs". Considering its annual traffic (1.3 billion transit) and its length (220 km), Paris métro is certainly the less extended in the world. What show this the most obviously is that the network doesn't make a star concentrating into the center, as anywhere else in the world. It looks like a maze.

London, Madrid, Moscow or even NYC are better example than Paris is.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

Palal said:


> Most cars in the US get delivered on trailers and a connection with live freight tracks means that FRA needs to approve the cars' crashworthiness, which is a pain in the behind.


Are you sure PATH is subject to FRA regulations though, as far as I know, PATH cars are as light-weight as NYCT subway cars.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

mad_nick said:


> Are you sure PATH is subject to FRA regulations though, as far as I know, PATH cars are as light-weight as NYCT subway cars.


http://www.nycsubway.org/nyc/path/ 
"PATH is subject to FRA regulations since the line has a connection with the Amtrak Mainline near Harrison Station."
FRA is complaining about one person train operation on the new trains........


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^ But the cars hardly comply with FRA regulations, their too light-weight. Anyways, they should really be able to get a special dispensation since there's no freight traffic on the PATH tracks. There are other examples where FRA causes alot of headaches, the LIRR for instance has to use relatively heavyweight cars, even though they use a modern signal system on a system with very little freight traffic making a collision very unlikely. And of course Acela has to use extremely overweight cars because of these regulations. I think the FRA is paid off by the oil, car and freight rail industries, they keep making up all these ridiculous regulations to make it more expensive to run passenger rail.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

mad_nick said:


> ^ But the cars hardly comply with FRA regulations, their too light-weight. Anyways, they should really be able to get a special dispensation since there's no freight traffic on the PATH tracks. There are other examples where FRA causes alot of headaches, the LIRR for instance has to use relatively heavyweight cars, even though they use a modern signal system on a system with very little freight traffic making a collision very unlikely. And of course Acela has to use extremely overweight cars because of these regulations. I think the FRA is paid off by the oil, car and freight rail industries, they keep making up all these ridiculous regulations to make it more expensive to run passenger rail.


Yes.
http://www.ebbc.org/rail/fra.html 
This is a very good article about how the FRA kills attempts at railroads in soo many ways. A good argument is that while the FRA attempts to rationalize the tough crash standards on acela by saying that a freight collision could result, the fact is that increasing the weight of acela trains increases their cost which means higher fares which in return gives people more incentive to drive, where the fatality rates are so many times higher than on trains. A good read if you want to be annoyed at the FRA (or already are)


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ The Acela brakes began to crack because of the excess weight that existed only because of the FRA regulations.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^^ Yeah I've read that article before, this is the article I read about the LIRR having overweight cars as I stated in the above post:

_The situation is particularly absurd when one looks at the Long Island Commuter Railroad (LIRR) in New York City, which has no freight traffic and a modern, automatic train control system to prevent collisions. Technically, it is still a freight railroad subject to FRA rules. *Thus, the new M-7 railcars purchased by the New York MTA weigh an astonishing 125,000 lbs -- twice the weight of a non-FRA compliant BART car on the off-chance an LIRR might collide with a 100-ton coal train in Manhattan.*_


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

We'll have to go through this pain in California if we ever build our HSR.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ nice pics!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

agreed


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

awesome pics.

I am interested in the developmental and bureaucratic side of this: 

I understand that the New York/New Jersey port authority was used as it was an existing interstate transportation entity, that would facilitate the organization of a such a complex system, in legal terms, IIUC - a subway that goes between two states. 

Am I right, or is this a commercial venture of the Port Authority, i.e. the PATH is making money?

Another question - is there a possibility of extending the PATH deeper into New Jersey? are there such plans?


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Azazel said:


> awesome pics.
> 
> I am interested in the developmental and bureaucratic side of this:
> 
> ...


 The PATH was originally an independent commercial system called the Hudson-Manhattan Railroad, and commonly reffered to as the "Hudson Tubes." The System went into service in 1904 and was meant to transport people from the national railroad terminals in NJ to Manhattan. After the RR companies were able to open terminals in Manhattan, the NJ terminals began to close, and by the late 50s, the Hudson Tubes were almost useless, and the system went bankrput. The Port Authority then took over and renamed the system the "Port Authority Trans-Hudson Railroad" or PATH. The current system is a semi-commerical venture, and as far as I know, it does make money for the PA.


> Another question - is there a possibility of extending the PATH deeper into New Jersey? are there such plans?


Back in the day, there were plans to extend it to Newark Airport, but that got caught up in crazy beauracracy and never went much past the drawing board.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New York Rail Tunnels Vulnerable to Bomb Attack*

*New York rail tunnels seen as vulnerable- report *

WASHINGTON, Dec 22 (Reuters) - An analysis done for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey says commuter train tunnels under the Hudson River are more vulnerable to a bomb attack than previously thought, The New York Times reported on Thursday. 

The analysis revises critical aspects of an assessment given the agency last spring, making clear that the PATH tunnels stretching across the Hudson riverbed are structurally more fragile than first thought, the paper said in an article on its Web site. 

The New York Times said it had received a draft summary of the most recent analysis from a government official concerned about what the official felt was a lack of action. 

The latest analysis indicates it would take only six minutes for one of the PATH system's four tunnels to flood if a significant bomb were detonated, the official was quoted as saying. 

The official told the newspaper that the Port Authority had received the new findings three weeks ago and had yet to share the information with the governors of New York and New Jersey, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security, New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg or law enforcement agencies. 

A Port Authority spokesman declined to answer specific questions about the analysis or with whom it had been share, the Times said. 

"If we believed in any way that passengers were in danger, we'd close the system," spokesman Marc La Vorgna said. "That would happen immediately." 

The spokesman said the Port Authority had taken steps in recent weeks to increase PATH security but he refused to to say what had prompted the actions, the Times reported.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Let's see if someone beside the extremist fundies takes notice of this.

Protecting the homeland my ass. Sure let's por hundreds o billions into Iraq when nation's #1 target gets left like a fucking sitting duck and cities such as @#[email protected]# Louisville get homeland security money.....

:rant:

Rant over........


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> ... the PATH tunnels stretching across the Hudson riverbed are structurally more fragile than first thought...
> 
> The latest analysis indicates it would take only six minutes for one of the PATH system's four tunnels to flood if a significant bomb were detonated, the official was quoted as saying. ...


I always wonder why details like these are being made publicly available. They just might inspire terrorists.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

We can be more optimistic. The fact that this information is now widely available will mean the fix will be implemented at an even quicker speed.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Hope NY/NJPA won't come up with a propsal on seraching every passenger in eveyr vehicle crossing these cross-river structures for bombs.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

*NJ PATH Expansion service to inner New Jersey and Staten Island*

i am thinking of a plan for PATH (Port Attionty Trans Husdon) to connect it to further into new Jersey where there is no rail service and also to connect it to staten island as well to connect it to St George ferry terminal where it will connect to the staten island Railway as well also it can go further into new jersey as well

note i misspelled it sorry about that


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i mean it would be cool that finally a rail service connects to staten island to new jersey and i am thinking Path can do it also path can go to the areas in New Jersey elevated like the Miami Metrorail and such it would be a second system to new jerserians and also staten islanders as a pride and courage of great mode of transportation

also the stations for the new Path rail services will have park and ride stations but it will serve areas where theres no rail service kind of a New Jersey Metrorail system

considering as well as the massive transportation construction projects going around the New York and New Jersey Metro area

1. East Side Rail Access
2. Trans hudson Express Tunnel
3. Second Avenue Subway
4. AirTrain to Lower Manhanttan and also to la guida airport
5. Path extensions like i said before
6. hudson bergan light rail extensions
7. WTC Transportation hub
8. the new penn station
9. Fulton Transit hub
10. Light Rail in New York City
11. Bus Rapid Transit in New York City
12. a whole other construction projects


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have another idea why these expansions of PATH Rail might work because also for workers to go to the Port of NJ NY in Port Elizabeth there will be a station there at the Port Elizabeth so people who work at the port can get on and get off as well easier mode of transportation and there will be a people mover or trolleybuses that will take the workers to the port area clean and efficent

also for the Staten Island route it will be shared by the Staten Island Railway and also the Staten Island Light Rail

as well also since for the Staten Island Railway can be connect by a tunnel to link with the Bay Ridge subway station in Brooklyn ***

for the inner NJ Route will go where there is currently no rail service or where there only very limited or little connections

so what do all of you think?


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Compress, dude...or are you working on your post count?

Anyway - I'm not familiar with the NJ surroundings - maybe you could draw a map to illustrate your ideas?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

sorry about that about the posts i am just trying to bring this point so umm do any of you have ideas i can add or suggest something out of it or help me send something like this to PATH


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

why would PATH want to extend into NJ; we already have an excellent public transportation system with NJ Transit

*current PATH*









*current MTA Staten Island Railway*, which connects to Manhattan with the free Staten Island Ferry









*NJ Transit*









*possible future of NJ Transit*









so is there really any need for the Port Authority to add service. Greater public transit connection between the city and jersey would be great, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. Otherwise jersey and LIRR riders can keep hoping for a new Penn Station.


----------



## TDude695 (Nov 28, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> as well also since for the Staten Island Railway can be connect by a tunnel to link with the Bay Ridge subway station in Brooklyn ***


I'm pretty sure this can't work as a direct connection, as I think that the SIR uses a different rail gauge than the subway. Not 100% sure though.

I guess that the tunnel could be built, then have a transfer at Bay Ridge. A wye track could be built between Grasmere and Clifton, allowing through operation as well as a connection to Brooklyn. There could be three services: St. George - Tottenville, St. George - Bay Ridge, and Tottenville - Bay Ridge. Bay Ridge would obviously be added to St. George and Ball Park as fare-paid stations.

I think it could actually work, now that I think about it.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

well yeah i know that the greater NY and NJ metro area has great transportation options but i am thinking of a more bigger system for PATH one that NJ can count on along with NJ Transit

officially the Port Attionty is investing in an extension of PATH to the Newark Liberty International Airport its already in the works as a plan but will excedd to construction

maybe if the PATH had a Station by the Port Elizabeth area it would benefit the workers there and also there would be a trolleybus service so the workers can travel in a clean environment way to their jobs i know it seems ambious but it can be done

also the PATH System can connect to the Staten Island Railway as a joint venture between NJ and NYC to serve the Commuters time and money and to put it to good use there will be serveral new routes added to the PATH system and it will increase to offer costumers and commuters new options and a better way of getting around

the other routes will go into NJ inner NJ to be exact and they will be eleveted on concrete like the Miami Metrorail and with it eveleted it can go as speeds as 60 mph and up to 70 mph without curves

so anyways i think by expanding PATH is a good option


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

what is to you 'inner new jersey'


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i mean in new jersey that where there is no or very limited rail service thats what i mean


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

no there is a lot of rail service. I mean we do not compare with any European metros, but New York metro has much better rail service than Chicago and Los Angeles and every other US city. PATH covers Jersey City and Hoboken and NJ Transit covers the rest. 
I don't understand the concept of 'inner jersey'. Newark could use a much better subway, but there are a lot of other problems that can be mixed (Cory Booker can hopefully help fix the city).


----------



## BX174 (Feb 10, 2008)

I AGREE I HEARD THE MTA IS RUNNING A RUSH HOUR ONLY BUS BETWEEN SI AND NJ TO CONNECT WITH THE LIGHT RAIL??? BUT I THINK AN ELEVATED PATH OVER THE GEOTHALS BR INTO SI PROBABLY TO SI MALL WITH A CONNECTION TO ST GEORGE AFTER CROSSING THE BRIDGE.. WOULD BE NICE .....BY THE WAY I LIVE IN THA BX !!!!!


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

no i think a tunnel does a better job because it will be faster and will get to the areas faster and yes it can reach St George and also the Staten Island Mall but i am not saying a tunnel all the way that is too expensive i am saying a tunnel thru the river and it will rise to a elevated structure and to a seperate right of way

thanks for bringing this thread back though

also i think that PATH is planning for an expansion soon its going to go to the Newark international Airport i wonder when is it planning this

and also the new Terminal at the world trade center will open by next year i think

also PATH is about to go thru a Signal Upgrade to increase service and faster travel times as well meaning that an Expansion will be possible in the future

the Expansion of PATH will reach Elizabeth Port and also thru Staten island from the west to east and passing by transfer for the Staten Island Light Rail and also going towards the St George Terminal for the ferry's, buses and the Staten Island Railway


----------



## hegneypl (Feb 13, 2008)

I live 30 inside the NJ/Pa border in the Lehigh Valley area. I hope they re-build the rail connection at Philipsburg because I'd never drive across Jersey again. Now I drive to Secaucus to the Park & Ride and shoot into NYC on the bus. It's too much driving and costly enough. Back in the day, the Lehigh Valley Railroad had trains from Bethlehem to Manhattan. The travel times were the same then as the bus is now. This was back in the 1920's when Bethlehem Steel had Office Specials where meals and meetings took place to and from NYC. Progress. What is there now? Zilch Mass Transit is nearly non-existant in this area. The bus runs in daylight hours and sticks to routes that don't service everywhere. This area has over 600,000 people in several cities including Allentown which is the states 3rd largest. Cars, that's the fashion. Sitting in traffic, that's the result. I am a transplanted Bronxite and love to visit the big city just to play on the trains, among other things. We need new transit priorities, nation wide. If the Path were within striking distance I'd use it.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

TDude695 said:


> I'm pretty sure this can't work as a direct connection, as I think that the SIR uses a different rail gauge than the subway. Not 100% sure though.


No actually, not only does the SIR use the same rail gauge, it uses the same rolling stock as some of the NYC subway cars. The R44 cars used on the A line in 8 car trains are used in SIR as 4 car trains


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

For the most part, the only PATH extension in discussion is the one to Newark Liberty Airport. It's likelihood of happenning is in question though because there is some powerful oppostion from JFK airport (they don't want airlines diverting to Newark over them because, most likely, the PATH extension is faster, more convenient and cheaper). Chalk up another loss to common sense.

Now there has been talk of an expansion to Staten Island, but not via PATH. Rather, the Hudson Bergen light rail would pick that up and replace the existing bus route that runs between Staten Island and Bayonne. There really isn't a demand for heavy rail to serve this route. What makes this idea sort of likely is that fact (I think) that the Bayonne Brigdge was built to accommidate trains. 

There really is no need to expand PATH at the moment. The buses do well and driving does well to, if you have the means. Most expansions in the area that are rail related involve the Hudson Bergen light rail (which has right of way at many points, so it's not just a big bus on rails). Like I said, there really is no need for heavy rail at the moment. 

P.S. - the NJT extension to Philipsburg is probably never going to happen. The line that would be extended to P-burg has many stops off of I-78; you should try those. The service is slow, involves transfers and is spotty (no service on weekends). It takes forever. Take a bus from the Lehigh Valley, if you can, that's the best way. And if you like mass transit, why move to the Lehigh Valley? It's sprawl mania out there.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> For the most part, the only PATH extension in discussion is the one to Newark Liberty Airport. It's likelihood of happenning is in question though because there is some powerful oppostion from JFK airport (they don't want airlines diverting to Newark over them because, most likely, the PATH extension is faster, more convenient and cheaper). Chalk up another loss to common sense.
> 
> Now there has been talk of an expansion to Staten Island, but not via PATH. Rather, the Hudson Bergen light rail would pick that up and replace the existing bus route that runs between Staten Island and Bayonne. There really isn't a demand for heavy rail to serve this route. What makes this idea sort of likely is that fact (I think) that the Bayonne Brigdge was built to accommidate trains.
> 
> ...





The Phillipsburg extension is really in the infancy stages, planning wise. There is to much growth out there and eventually it will happen. IMO the Lackawanna proposal should terminate at East Stroudsburg(waste of money for any further), the line to Sparta should continue to Warwick and the North shore line should go up to Stony Point, might as well extend the Monmouth/Ocean line to Toms River as well.


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

I noticed there wasn't a PATH thread so here's one for the forum

PATH has a long history, dating back to the late 1800's making it older than the NYC subway by nearly a decade. The system connects manhattan with NJ under the hudson river at 2 points.










http://www.panynj.gov/path/

Take a look & add comments and any info!

- A


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Pics of the new trains?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

JustinB said:


> Pics of the new trains?


pics of old trains!




























These are scans of a few shots I took in the early 1980s.


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, retro style!

- A


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

JustinB said:


> Pics of the new trains?


Photography is banned aside from a PITA permit process, so any photos of the PA-5 will be not as good as they could be, i'll look for some on the web though. Also, the PA-4 cars (3 doors) will be in service well after the 2 door cars are gone, however, eventually it will be all PA-5.

- A


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

PA-5. Ordered to replace the entire PA fleet, also to enable 10 car trains on the red line.



















- A


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

metsfan said:


> Photography is banned aside from a PITA permit process, so any photos of the PA-5 will be not as good as they could be, i'll look for some on the web though. Also, the PA-4 cars (3 doors) will be in service well after the 2 door cars are gone, however, eventually it will be all PA-5.
> 
> - A


Yeah, I tried to take pics the last time I was in NYC, and I was warned about it.

Nice pics though!


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

Subway, LIRR, amtrak, everything is ok, just not PATH for photos. They have their legitimate reasons.

- A


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

metsfan said:


> Subway, LIRR, amtrak, everything is ok, just not PATH for photos. They have their legitimate reasons.
> 
> - A


What are those reasons?


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy (Aug 13, 2006)

its New York. Path trains run underneath the WTC. Are you so thick ya cant add 2 and 2 togehter?


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

No need to be nasty. I don't agree with photo bans in public places. Certainly if you can snap a photo of an MTA train there's no reason why such a no-picture rule should exist on Path. Preventing future attacks will be done through good police work not harassing train-lovers wanting to snap a few photos.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

100% agree, there is no reason for that on Path. On the net tehre are tons of pics, so if im planing something i dont need to get to the station and take pics, thousends of ppl already did it and posted here and else where. This rule is just stupid.


----------



## Seasonedbest (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this system. Got me to and from work everyday. Apart from having to turnaround in Hoboken.... Love it!


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

shadyunltd said:


> What are those reasons?


Can't tell you, but they are 100% legitimate.



LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> its New York. Path trains run underneath the WTC. Are you so thick ya cant add 2 and 2 togehter?


Nah, it's really for a few reasons, none of which i can tell you.



Billpa said:


> No need to be nasty.  I don't agree with photo bans in public places. Certainly if you can snap a photo of an MTA train there's no reason why such a no-picture rule should exist on Path. Preventing future attacks will be done through good police work not harassing train-lovers wanting to snap a few photos.


PATH is owned by the bi-state government agency Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, so it's not a "public place". MTA is a public entity chartered by the state of new york, so its holdings outside of restricted areas are a "public place". Even if they weren't they have several reasons to have the ban photography, even though people still take photos from time to time.

- A


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure they have "reasons" to ban photography, but that doesn't make them legit.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Let's post here all the pics that we all have in one place and show that it's stupid to ban the photography. I would like to see more pics here.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Let's post here all the pics that we all have in one place and show that it's stupid to ban the photography. I would like to see more pics here.


Yes, because lots of people doing banned activities is enough to not get people in trouble. Just like with file sharing at the turn of the century.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

your allowed to take Photos at All Public Places , if you ask the Station Master and he says yes , you are allowed to, i doesn't hurt to ask! Your less likely to get harassed if you film on off peak hours , also there are a few papers you can show to them , stating that they they have a legal right to film in public places


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are a few I found on the Internet:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

it looks pretty "new-yorkish"


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Some Screens form the World Trade Center PATH Station*



















*As The Train Approached*










*The PATH was running on a 30 min delay due to Track work in one Tunnel* hno:

*~Corey*


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I love the PATH's 'P' logo... reminds me of something from Batman.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

There's a short video on the Path website regarding the new cars...

For the life of me I can't figure out how to embed the video, but it's here:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid24178888001?bctid=17064612001


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone ridden PATH in the middle of the night? I'm just curious how many people ride in the dead of night since it runs 24/7.


----------



## Seasonedbest (Sep 5, 2009)

I have many times. Its pretty much people going home after a night out in New York. Typically drunk, but I never experienced any trouble. You usually have to wait about an hour or so around those times, and it can be a very tedious and sweaty wait. But its awesome.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

^^ 
so much talk about 8th street station ( Hudson-Bergen Light Rail) but no progress hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

AlexisMD said:


> ^^
> so much talk about 8th street station ( Hudson-Bergen Light Rail) but no progress hno:


I posted the 8th Street pics over in the LRT thread.


----------



## cesarpez (May 10, 2010)

sorry for the off-topic, but why can't i find a nyc subway thread?


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't been great at keeping up with the Index, but the New York Subway thread is listed there.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

So these extensions to EWR and Elizabeth, are they approved? And are they light rail or PATH?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> So these extensions to EWR and Elizabeth, are they approved? And are they light rail or PATH?


The EWR extension should be built by the end this decade and the other extensions are in planning. Originally LRT , now it looks like the PATH. Which would better suit the line anyway.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Newark PATH Train Departing WTC*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Pics from my last visit in NY and Jersey (july2010)














































I'm not a fan of this system. It's very dirty and looks really crapy, both trains and stations. It needs refurbishment and new extensions.
The only 'nice' (sort of) detail is the Exchange Place stn.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The rest of my pics:


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ last pic is of Subway station not PATH.
The whole system needs to be refurbished, however there is no money. They - NJ governor just stopped another big project NJ/NY railway tunnel for NjTransit/Amtrak.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Right. I deleted it.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

rakcancer said:


> ^^ last pic is of Subway station not PATH.
> The whole system needs to be refurbished, however there is no money. They - NJ governor just stopped another big project NJ/NY railway tunnel for NjTransit/Amtrak.


Actually there upgrading as we speak the PA raised the Tolls to pay for the upgrades. New Signals ,most of the stations have been redone. Except in Manhattan and Harrison.


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd like to see a heavy rail PATH line up Broadway in Bayonne, onto JFK Blvd., up Central Av. and then Bergenline Av. up to Cliffside Park. This would serve the very densely populated communities of North Bergen, Weehawken, Union City, Guttenberg, and West New Yor, which are served by the HBLR, but not along major avenues in the densest parts of the communities and really only on the fringes of the densest areas. The line would also serve densely populated areas in West JC along JFK Blvd. that are underserved by PATH and the HBLR. There is certainly demand along this very dense corridor for a heavy rail line, which would connect to PATH at Journal Sq. and HBLR in Bayonne and at Bergenline in WNY.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

NorthaBmore said:


> I'd like to see a heavy rail PATH line up Broadway in Bayonne, onto JFK Blvd., up Central Av. and then Bergenline Av. up to Cliffside Park. This would serve the very densely populated communities of North Bergen, Weehawken, Union City, Guttenberg, and West New Yor, which are served by the HBLR, but not along major avenues in the densest parts of the communities and really only on the fringes of the densest areas. The line would also serve densely populated areas in West JC along JFK Blvd. that are underserved by PATH and the HBLR. There is certainly demand along this very dense corridor for a heavy rail line, which would connect to PATH at Journal Sq. and HBLR in Bayonne and at Bergenline in WNY.


Oh....how we all wish that would happen , but i doubt due to costs that it would. Maybe an Elevated line running form Bayonne to Journal SQ.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Are the oldest PATH cars slated for retirement anytime soon?


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

I am somehow curious to see if the PATH track can support your regular NYC Transit cars and vice versa...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

manrush said:


> Are the oldest PATH cars slated for retirement anytime soon?


yes the older ones PA -3's , but idk when.



TheKorean said:


> I am somehow curious to see if the PATH track can support your regular NYC Transit cars and vice versa...


PATH trains are smaller then the NYC Transit trains and so are the tunnels so it wouldn't work.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Even the IND cars?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

TheKorean said:


> Even the IND cars?


Idk , about those cars...

Anyway more video i took yesterday.....


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

excuse me where could i find informations about canarsie line?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

MarneGator said:


> Haven't been on the PATH in... a long time! Are all the trains now the PA-5 series?


Yes there slowly taking over , its becoming more rare to ride an older PA-3 or 4.


----------



## KenfromJersey (Jan 4, 2011)

Nexis said:


> Yes there slowly taking over , its becoming more rare to ride an older PA-3 or 4.


Good riddance. I hated the PA-3s. It was impossible to tell which train was which. The PA-4s weren't much better. 


Also, am I the only one who noticed the PATHvision displaying Gertrude's Stein's quote "Punctuality is the virtue of the bored"? What sort of attitude is that for a transit service? hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

KenfromJersey said:


> Good riddance. I hated the PA-3s. It was impossible to tell which train was which. The PA-4s weren't much better.
> 
> 
> Also, am I the only one who noticed the PATHvision displaying Gertrude's Stein's quote "Punctuality is the virtue of the bored"? What sort of attitude is that for a transit service? hno:


What , whats wrong with the older cars...i love them....


----------



## KenfromJersey (Jan 4, 2011)

Nexis said:


> What , whats wrong with the older cars...i love them....


I never liked them and they're quite worn out by now. It is far too difficult to figure out which train is which. The NYC subway doesn't have that problem. You immediately know which train is which when it comes into the station because it's on the front and sides of the train in the form of a big letter. The PA-5 is a huge improvement in that regard. But, to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Neat video Nexis. By the look of things, it seems like they FINALLY cleaned up the pillars at Newport?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Neat video Nexis. By the look of things, it seems like they FINALLY cleaned up the pillars at Newport?


Yes , they have cleaned up alot of things recently....and added new signals and speakers...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
That is good. The station definitely looks more decent now.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grove Street*


DSC06570 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Exchange Place*


DSC06958 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC06957 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
I like Exchange Place. Even though it is a little too barren (like not really anywhere to sit), it is neat and modern.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

A Rare half cabbed PA-5 provides a rear view..


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
What is the defunct station after 14th St?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> What is the defunct station after 14th St?


19th Street...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Oh I see.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

One of the Few night PATH videos i took at Newark Penn...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Took this from the Summit Avenue bridge in Jersey City...


----------



## kilosandwich (Jan 1, 2012)

that color combination on the pillars at Newport station is absolutely dreadful, i hope the other stations dont look as bad as that one.. hno:


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
I think Newport has been that way for sometime, though I have no idea when they painted with the current colors.

What angered me was when PATH tore off the old signage and plopped on the new ones. No regard at all to the station's history, as Nexis had mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on WTC Hub, found here in this forum:



towerpower123 said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From WTC's Facebook page, look from sky on the Hub:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

from the other day


World Trade Center Transportation Hub in Lower Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


World Trade Center Transportation Hub in Lower Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


World Trade Center Transportation Hub in Lower Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## benjaminh (Mar 21, 2014)

YIMBY reports that the planned PATH extension to Newark Airport will, most likely, not happen anytime soon. Quote: "[T]here have been signs that the PATH project won’t be moving ahead soon. On Nov. 3, the Port Authority canceled bidding requests for environmental and transportation planners for the project, with no notice when the bidding might resume." Here's the link: http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/11/goo...to-newark-liberty-wont-leave-the-station.html

Interestingly, the project seems to have been part of a quid-pro-quo deal between the state of New Jersey and United Airlines. United, in return for the PATH extension, would have had to serve Atlantic City's airport. The airline did start flights to and from Houston and Chicago earlier this year but just yesterday announced the discontinuation of the services after December 3rd, most likely because of low demand. The quid-pro-quo deal was first reported by the Wall Street Journal (http://online.wsj.com/articles/united-airlines-cuts-its-service-to-atlantic-city-1415384759, paywall) and is summarized in the YIMBY article mentioned above.

I think not pursuing the PATH extension to Newark Airport is a very good decision. The airport has a pretty decent rail link through NJ Transit and Amtrak and there are many other public transportation projects (Hudson River tunnels) that should have priority over this.

I also think that this flights-for-PATH-extension idea was terrible to begin with. The MTA estimates, in its 2015-2019 Capital Program, that the project would cost $1.5 billion (probably more considering the cost explosion of other projects). United would have been able to run money-losing flights to Atlantic City for decades and it still would have been a good deal for the airline. The Christie administration has undertaken a number of questionable and almost desperate attempts to revitalize Atlantic City by now, being willing to spend boatloads of taxpayer money in the process (e.g. Revel casino). Unfortunately (my wife and I have spent good times at the place), Atlantic City seems to be going down the drain. The recent closing of a number of casinos is a clear sign of things getting really bad, and quickly. It's not a surprise though: The opening of casinos in Maryland and Pennsylvania in recent years has just eliminated Atlantic City's most important selling point. Sorry for going of topic for a little bit.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

benjaminh said:


> YIMBY reports that the planned PATH extension to Newark Airport will, most likely, not happen anytime soon. Quote: "[T]here have been signs that the PATH project won’t be moving ahead soon. On Nov. 3, the Port Authority canceled bidding requests for environmental and transportation planners for the project, with no notice when the bidding might resume." Here's the link: http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/11/goo...to-newark-liberty-wont-leave-the-station.html
> 
> Interestingly, the project seems to have been part of a quid-pro-quo deal between the state of New Jersey and United Airlines. United, in return for the PATH extension, would have had to serve Atlantic City's airport. The airline did start flights to and from Houston and Chicago earlier this year but just yesterday announced the discontinuation of the services after December 3rd, most likely because of low demand. The quid-pro-quo deal was first reported by the Wall Street Journal (http://online.wsj.com/articles/united-airlines-cuts-its-service-to-atlantic-city-1415384759, paywall) and is summarized in the YIMBY article mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the quid-pro-quo deal sounds a bit shady. And the $1.5bil is astronomical for a project with no tunneling, long viaducts, AND it already has a rail ROW to follow to the stop. Maybe a few bridges to build? But what is driving that so high? 

I still think a direct rail connection to Manhattan would be a great boon for the airport and the line in general. The NJ transit lines are a different type of service with longer headways and longer distances between stations, and large gaps in the service day. PATH is 24hrs/day with much shorter headways and a few more stops to places in between.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

WTC Hub, picture taken by Benjamin Kabak (aka author of Second Ave. Sagas blog):


IMG_2327 by bkabak, on Flickr


IMG_2325 by bkabak, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More PATH's WTC Hub photos, taken from WTC's Facebook:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From NY1:



> http://www.ny1.com/content/news/tra...led-on-world-trade-center-transportation-hub/
> 
> *Final Steel Rafter Installed on World Trade Center Transportation Hub*
> 11/25/2014 03:29 PM
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And from WTC's Facebook page, photos North South Concourse at WTC Transportation Hub:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From Yesterday


PATH World Trade Center Transportation Hub Construction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


PATH World Trade Center Transportation Hub Construction by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Brookfield Concourse by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Outbound PATH Train Approaching Harrison Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


World Trade Center Bound PATH Train in Harrison,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ath-newark-airport-extension.html?channel=535
> 
> *HNTB to study Path Newark airport extension*
> Friday, December 12, 2014
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

In Harrison,NJ


Outbound PATH Train in Harrison,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From WTC's Facebook page:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From WTC's Facebook, inside of WTC Hub Oculus:


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Any progress on the Harrison Station upgrades?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

BoulderGrad said:


> Any progress on the Harrison Station upgrades?


Just some concrete pouring , I will take pictures later this week.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Just some concrete pouring , I will take pictures later this week.


Thanks, Nexis. For now, only Harrison station is of particular interest in this network, because of redevelopment


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> Thanks, Nexis. For now, only Harrison station is of particular interest in this network, because of redevelopment


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788395 

I will be posted all the redevelopment Photos on there...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

World Trade Center


World Trade Center Transportation Hub Roof by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


World Trade Center Site in the Early Evening by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

New Foundation for the New Harrison Station


New Harrison PATH Station Foundation by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Im not sure why the platforms were extended 3 cars...


New Extended Harrison PATH Platforms by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Good and bad news for Harrison PATH riders awaiting new station*
> By Steve Strunsky | NJ Advance Media for NJ.com
> on April 21, 2015 at 4:58 PM, updated April 21, 2015 at 5:47 PM
> 
> *HARRISON* — For Timothy Braddock, a media company engineer waiting for a train to New York at the Harrison PATH station, the sooner the 80-year-old station is scrapped for a planned $256 million replacement the better.


http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2013/08/state_and_local_officials_celebrate_beginning_of_construction_on_path_station_in_harrison.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Construction to begin on $4M Grove Street PATH station elevator*
> 
> By Terrence T. McDonald | The Jersey Journal
> on April 21, 2015 at 5:42 PM, updated April 22, 2015 at 4:43 PM
> ...


Read More at : http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/04/grove_street_path_elevator.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Harrison PATH Update for 4.21.15 from Brandon Nagle*


>


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

I rode the PATH yesterday, just a few thoughts:

I found the map to be confusing, I ended up taking the Newark-World Trade Center route. 
The train was pretty slow except for when it was going from Exchange Place to WTC, then it felt like a subway.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Its slow due to all the construction underway... I'm not sure how anyone can become confused on a system as small as the PATH...everything is color coded and they use automatic announcements...


----------



## vito_12s (Apr 29, 2015)

*Loved!*

Cool! Fells vintage, i like the stile


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some more updates:
https://www.facebook.com/wtcprogress

_Concrete work at PATH Platform D continues:_










_And installation of glass panels at Oculus North Arch:_


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

From Monday in Harrison


PATH Train in Harrison,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So tomorrow I will give a detailed overview of the New WTC Station....I'm curious to see how many times I will get yelled at...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> Newark Penn is an octopus of New Jersey


It would be if they had expanded the various Urban & Suburban Systems by now.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nexis said:


> It would be if they had expanded the various Urban & Suburban Systems by now.


I'm curious, what expansions were proposed?

I've been shocked to learn how much NJT service has been scaled back in the last decade or so...a lot of municipalities lost connections.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

phoenixboi08 said:


> I'm curious, what expansions were proposed?
> 
> I've been shocked to learn how much NJT service has been scaled back in the last decade or so...a lot of municipalities lost connections.


Small List of Expansions that are shelved 

PATH 
Extension to Plainfield 

Newark Light Rail 
2 Lines to Elizabeth , one via Route 27 as a Streetcar and the other via the Airport / Elizabethport and onto Cranford 
3 lines heading North , one to Paterson , another to Montclair or Verona on Bloomfield Avenue & Extension to West Orange via the current line

Bus Rapid Transit 
1 line west to Irvington along Springfield Boulevard 
1 line West to South Orange 

Regional Rail
MOM Rail Network , West Trenton , Lehigh Valley service would be threaded through Newark either bound for New York or Hoboken

Any Future Amtrak NEC Intercity Services would go through Penn aswell...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *As Oculus at World Trade Center Opens, So Does a Neighborhood*
> 
> DAVID W. DUNLAP
> MAY 6, 2015
> ...


Read More Here : http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/nyregion/as-oculus-at-world-trade-center-opens-so-does-a-neighborhood.html?ref=topics


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> So yesterday I was at the WTC taking some photos of the New train station that had opened on Wednesday. I wasn't there for more then 30 seconds when the guard approached me pointing a Flash light and yelling at me to stop taking photographs... I had read a Hudson reporter article saying that it was legal to do so , which I told him. He said I had to delete my photos , I told I wasn't.... After a few more minutes oh arguing with him over it , he decides to give up and walk away. But as he was walking he said something threatening , I couldn't make it out...but I decided to call him out on it...which I realize was a mistake... He comes back over even more aggressive then the first time. I then ask for his name so I could report him , he refuses...so I go to take his photograph and he tries to reach for my camera. I decided to leave the station not wanting to escalate things further and on my way up I spoke with a staffer about the rules...Which he seemed unsure of...
> 
> During this whole time , numerous other people were taking photos with there phones....I guess because I had the big DSLR I drew attention to myself. But over the last few days 100s of photos of the station have been taken... I didn't delete the photos if your wondering I uploaded them to my Flickr... I know the PA had a Photography ban in the past , but over the last few years it has been quietly removed... I do hear of people being harassed in the Aviation & Bridge community from time to time...by Security Guards.. I don't spend much time at PA facilities aside from the WTC... I never saw any signs on the PATH , only a few at the Bus Terminal which were removed last year...and a few on the Bridges which were removed from what ive heard.
> 
> The Article where it says it legal http://www.hudsonreporter.com/view/...g-policies-for-photographers--videographers-?


I did manage to take a few photos before I was yelled at...


069 by Corey Best, on Flickr


PATH - World Trade Center Station in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


PATH - World Trade Center Station in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


PATH - World Trade Center Station in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr

The Outside...


World Trade Center Hub , 1 ,3 in Lower Manhattan,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


World Trade Center Hub , 1 , 7 in Lower Manhattan,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

So the Port Authority hosted a Summit on Tran-Hudson Capacity solutions here is a Link to the page, and the Slide shows by the PA, MTA, NJT, Amtrak and the RPA are at the bottom of the page. Enjoy!

http://www.transhudsonsummit.com/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

opps wrong thread


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More photos from known link - WTC's Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/wtcprogress





































And when it was opened:


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad to see that the new platforms have opened!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Found on PATH Twitter page - entrance to Platform B:
https://twitter.com/PATHTrain


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> If you are talking about inside, those will be staircases once everything is finished.


But what do they connect to? It just looks like a viewing platform.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> But what do they connect to? It just looks like a viewing platform.


Given that they haven't been completed yet, I haven't been there, and I haven't seen the floor plans, I can't say for certain. But I _think_ that they go up to new entrances (not yet open) at the two ends of the Oculus.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 3/9/16

*Harrison PATH *


An Early Morning Walk around Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Morning Peak Hour Northeast Corridor Trains in Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


An Early Morning Walk around Harrison,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 3/22/16


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


Inside the PATHasaurus in Lower Manhattan by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the Train to 33rd Street , the next and last stop is 33rd street...


This is the Train to 33rd Street , the next and last stop is 33rd street... by Corey Best, on Flickr


33rd Street train departing 23rd Street by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on Wednesday - 4/6/16

PATH Trains Climbing the Newark Highline


PATH train snaking over the Newark HighLine by Corey Best, on Flickr 


PATH train snaking over the Newark HighLine by Corey Best, on Flickr

PATH train departing Newark Penn Station


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Evening Rush Hour at Newark Penn Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

2015 4th Quarter daily PATH Ridership 

Jersey City / PATH - 261,900 (2015) : 5.46%


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Even better is this mosaic telling travelers how to get to the Hudson and Manhattan Railroad, aka today’s PATH, which shares an entrance to the station. When was the last time you heard the PATH referred to as the H&M?

https://ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com/tag/hudson-tubes/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken today - 4/25/16


Harrison Redevelopment... by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

That route have the yellow trains?

I do not speak English, I use translator.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

oscaldd said:


> That route have the yellow trains?


Nope, trains are blue. Route colour for Harrison is red, yellow is for 33rd-Journal Square service


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

dimlys1994 said:


> Nope, trains are blue. Route colour for Harrison is red, yellow is for 33rd-Journal Square service


what route have the yellow trains?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

oscaldd said:


> what route have the yellow trains?


I already mentioned


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

oscaldd said:


> what route have the yellow trains?


What do you mean by yellow trains?

Are you referring to the color of the vehicles? Are you referring to the route color?

If you have a picture of this, please post it so that we can send you in the right direction.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

The colors exist on the map only. The trains themselves just have the names of the destinations. If you are talking about the picture of Harrison, that's the red line.


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

00Zy99 said:


> What do you mean by yellow trains?
> 
> Are you referring to the color of the vehicles? Are you referring to the route color?
> 
> If you have a picture of this, please post it so that we can send you in the right direction.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's older rolling stock being used as work vehicles-hence the yellow ends, for visibility.

Both of those pictures were taken at the Journal Square Yard.

Here are more photos taken there, showing the rolling stock (PA-1 through PA-4) in operation, as well as even older rolling stock painted yellow for maintenance work.

http://nycsubway.org/perl/showpix?nsta=28230

Edit: Upon closer examination, I can definitely confirm that the top picture shows PA-4 class.

Have some roster info (scroll down a bit for the PA-4).

http://nycsubway.org/wiki/PATH_Port_Authority_Trans-Hudson#Roster

And here is a PA-4 in service:

http://nycsubway.org/perl/show?68152


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Three doors mean PA-4s.

Yup, those are PA-4 equipment assigned to work service.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Platform construction at Harrison, NJ PATH station










https://www.facebook.com/HarrisonBu...9241379829033/969241126495725/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Retouched PATH Photos hosted on Smugmug


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Harrison PATH Station


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 10/6/16


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 10/24/16

Christopher Street Entrance 



9th Street


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 10/29/16


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Harrison PATH Station


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on 12/23/16


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...2bn-new-york-new-jersey-plan.html?channel=535

*Rail projects included in $US 32bn New York/New Jersey plan*
Monday, January 09, 2017










_THE Port Authority of New York/New Jersey Board of Commissioners announced on January 6 a $US 32bn draft 2017-2026 capital investment plan for public comment and review_

Capital projects in the 10-year plan include $US 2.5bn for the redevelopment of New York John F Kennedy International Airport and a new AirTrain rail system to serve New York LaGuardia Airport, and $US 1.7bn to build a new connection linking Path trains to Newark Liberty International Airport’s rail link station

...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that sidewalk shed for Christopher Street Station a permanent fixture or will it ever be removed?!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

towerpower123 said:


> Is that sidewalk shed for Christopher Street Station a permanent fixture or will it ever be removed?!


Knowing the PATH its probably permanent...


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

A proposed extension of the PATH from Newark to Newark Airport and Plainfield in 1973.










https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ4ANaVBRX6/


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

This is the only extension I would support if it was a legitimate transit improvement and not political grandstanding


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Why is the operating speed of the downtown tube (40 mph) higher than the uptown tube (20 mph)?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Where did you learn this? 

Also, are you referring to downtown as the two WTC tubes and uptown as the Christopher Street tubes? 

I was wondering about that in comparison to having the Jersey-bound tubes as downtown and the Manhattan-bound tubes as uptown.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*World of Subways 1 – The Path*

The speed limit of the Christopher Street tubes in the video is 20 mph.


----------



## nylkoorB (Apr 8, 2017)

I would love a PATH extension to MetLife. I hate taking 2 NJT trains to get there. 

Plus I just hate having to go to Penn Station for anything... 
:down: :down: :down:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Which MetLife? I seem to recall that there's a stadium and an office building at the very least.


----------



## nylkoorB (Apr 8, 2017)

00Zy99 said:


> Which MetLife? I seem to recall that there's a stadium and an office building at the very least.


Sorry, I'm talking about the Stadium where the Jets & Giants play in New Jersey. 

It's relatively inaccessible for NYers. Every other stadium has direct subway access. With MetLife you have to go to Penn Station and take 2 NJT trains. 

I would much rather have direct PATH train access. The NYC subway can't go there because it's in Jersey, but it would be really great if NJ's subway could go there.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

nylkoorB said:


> Sorry, I'm talking about the Stadium where the Jets & Giants play in New Jersey.
> 
> It's relatively inaccessible for NYers. Every other stadium has direct subway access. With MetLife you have to go to Penn Station and take 2 NJT trains.
> 
> I would much rather have direct PATH train access. The NYC subway can't go there because it's in Jersey, but it would be really great if NJ's subway could go there.


The stadium is pretty far away from the H&M Mainline.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Source: http://www.columbia.edu/~brennan/subway/


----------

